# pala- (yhdyssanan jäsen)



## Gavril

Olen törmännyt pari yhdyssanaan, jotka alkavat sanalla _pala_-: esimerkiksi _palaromu_ (metallin käsittelyn yhteydessä) ja _palakivi_ (kaivoksen yhteydessä).

Miten pitäisi mielestänne ymmärtää _pala-_sana tällaisissa sanoissa?

Joskus näyttää, että _pala_- käytettäisiin _hieno_-sanan vastakohtana: esim. kaivostyössä puhutaan "palarikasteesta" ja "hienorikasteesta" rinnakkain. Voiko siis päätellä, että _pala_- tarkoittaa "crude" (toisin kuin _hieno_- "fine") tässä yhteydessä?

kiitos


----------



## DrWatson

Voit hyvin olla oikeassa. En tietysti ole metallinkäsittely- tai kaivosalan asiantuntija, mutta ainakin yksi arkikielen vastaava esimerkki tulee mieleen: _palasokeri _'lump sugar' vs. _hienosokeri _'granulated sugar'.


----------



## hui

Palaromu (teräs):
http://www.valuatlas.fi/tietomat/docs/vtp_sulatus_aineet.pdf (sivu 8)

Palakivi ja palarikaste:
Suomessa toimivat metallimalmikaivokset – Opasnet Suomi


----------



## Gavril

hui said:


> Palaromu (teräs):
> http://www.valuatlas.fi/tietomat/docs/vtp_sulatus_aineet.pdf (sivu 8)



Kiitos linkistä -- se ei kuitenkaan nähdäkseni sisällä varsinaisesti _palaromun_ määritelmää, vaan eräiden palaromun muodossa olevien teräsromujen määritelmät. Eli se näyttää jo edellyttävän tietoa siitä, mitä palaromu tarkoittaa.

Määritelmät ovat toki pitkiä ja teknisiä, joten voi olla, että jossakin siinä _palaromu_ on epäsuorasti määritelty enkä huomannut.

Kiitos Hui ja DrW.


----------

